# AT&T iPhone 5 to Verizon?



## spitfire1129 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey whats up guys. 
I have a contract with AT&T and my contract renewal will allow me to get iPhone 5. But I want to give that iPhone 5 to my girl friend, who has plan with Verizon, who's contract is not ready yet. 
Can I just get it, unlock it and let my girl friend use it??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its not easy to "unlock" the phone. You really can't move the AT&T phone to Verizon.


----------



## The Merg (May 26, 2012)

The AT&T iPhone is made for a GSM network while the Verizon version is made for a CDMA network. They are not interchangeable. T-Mobile also uses GSM and Sprint uses CDMA.

- Merg


----------

